# Electrical References for Sale



## z06dustin (Dec 16, 2009)

*[SIZE=12pt]Electrical references[/SIZE]*

Power mostly, Camara's stuff works for the other Electrical ones though.

Selling some of the books I don't need/want. These have good mojo on them from a recent pass, so they should be worth a lot right? 

All sales probably won't be shipped until after the holidays, but PM me and I'll reserve one for you if you're serious. Shipping will be pretty much what it costs me, $3-$5 for media mail per book.

*Electrical Engineering Practice Problems for the Power, Electrical/Electronics, and Computer PE Exams (Paperback)*

Latest edition.

Amazon

$50

*Quick Reference for the Electrical and Computer Engineering PE Exam, 2nd ed. (Paperback)*

Second edition.

Amazon

$15

*NCEES practice problems*

Latest edition.

NCEES 

$30

*2008 NEC code book*

2008 edition, paper back, custom z06dustin tabbed (not NEC tabs). Can remove tabs if you don't want them.

Amazon

$60

I also have some schuams but I can't remember which ones. I'll look tonight.


----------



## TBSS (Dec 16, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> *[SIZE=12pt]Electrical references[/SIZE]*Power mostly, Camara's stuff works for the other Electrical ones though.
> 
> Selling some of the books I don't need/want. These have good mojo on them from a recent pass, so they should be worth a lot right?
> 
> ...


Congrats, z06dustin, for passing the electrical PE this time around! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I passed but I have a couple of weeks to go here in VA.


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 16, 2009)

TBSS said:


> Congrats, z06dustin, for passing the electrical PE this time around! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I passed but I have a couple of weeks to go here in VA.


Thank you sir. Best of luck to you as well, hopefully you won't need these!

Also, note that there was an error in my orig post, [SIZE=14pt]*NEC IS HARD BACK*[/SIZE] not paper.


----------



## cdcengineer (Dec 28, 2009)

I will take all except the NEC. Give me a call 970.453.4090 or email [email protected]


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 28, 2009)

cdcengineer said:


> I will take all except the NEC. Give me a call 970.453.4090 or email [email protected]


all sold this weekend, during the holidays, sorry sir. good luck on your exam.


----------

